
Any phone but iPhone X, according to this Sprint salesman - walterbell
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/any-phone-but-iphone-x-said-the-sprint-salesman/
======
TaylorGood
The biggest gripe in that article is FaceID rarely working. I’ve used it
heavily with 99% success. Even with sunglasses on. Maybe reset your facial
capture? I did that with TouchID and immensely improved unlock rate.

Money quote: “lifting your arm up for FaceID to work is a pain in the ass” -
According to Sprint retail employee. CNET was desperate for an article.

~~~
DrScump

      I’ve used it heavily with 99% success.
    

Not to defend Cnet, but: isn't the _important_ statistic the false _positive_
rate?

In other words, "recognizing me 99% of the time" isn't nearly as important as
"recognizing when it's _not_ me 100% of the time"... and there are already
known spoofs out in the wild where it won't successfully recognized _un_
authorized access attempts.

~~~
dragonwriter
False negative is important to usability, false positive is important to
security; both are important.

------
glorkk
Another website that obnoxiously interrupts my music to autoplay a video ad.
Last time I open a link from “cnet.com”

